# fluval 404



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&category=20758

is this really better than the fluval 404?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it looks like a copy from the rena filstar xp3! i own a fluval 404 & xp3 
" is it better than the fluval 404"
that i couldn't tell you,but i like my xp3 better than my fluval! 
the only thing i noticed is that the fluval 404 has more but not much gph flow, and that scores points to me. :smile:


----------



## nieveoner (Mar 19, 2003)

i hate saddam


----------



## nieveoner (Mar 19, 2003)

lets feed sadddam to our fish !!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nieveoner said:


> i hate saddam


Wut the hell.. where did that come from??









Anyways, I've checked out Via Aqua filter before but still dont have any opinions about it. I'd still go with Magnum 350, then FluVal, then Eheims. Eheim being the best.


----------



## mort (Mar 14, 2003)

I run my tank(150G) with only Eheim, proII 2128.

Full control, happy fish


----------

